# Chat



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We're going to set up a weekly chat night......... check back for details.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

How would you guys feel about having a weekly scheduled chat?
Would give us a chance to have a more real time interaction with each other.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll setup a poll that will run for the next 7 days so people can choose day of the week. The most popular will win.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

where's the poll at?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh yeah let me set that up now


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

haha...i just thot i was havin a bad blonde moment and just couldnt find it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ok just set it up
You can select a day and a AM or PM. 
Everyone can see what you picked also.
Poll lasts 10 days.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bump to Top


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BUMP - vote everyone who hasn't voted!
If you want to have a weekly chat, let us know when a good time is for you. 
THe most popular time will be chosen.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm in chat right now! Everyone online come on in!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Good Idea...we have atleast 20 or so in ours on Thrusday's


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

im figuring monday or tuesday chat dunno what you all think but monday and tuesday is when i like to talk about weekend ridding and recovery mode lol....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> Good Idea...we have atleast 20 or so in ours on Thrusday's


Well we'll keep Thursday in mind as to not conflict if we can help it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Based on Poll votes, 
the most popular date for a scheduled chat was Tuesday in the PM.
Does how does *every tuesday from 8:00 - 9:00 PM CST* sound?


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

sucks for me. but must be good for everyone else


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Ill be at work. 2nd shift ****'s!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

huh.. what about a night on the weekend? Like Sunday nights?
noone should be working, riding or out partying at that time so everyone could make it..
what you guys think?

*Sunday 7:00P to 8:00P* ?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't accommodate for me i'm just one guy!! Do whats best for all.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we have two others who cant make tuesdays 
Sunday sounds like a better day!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

sunday is fine for me


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i didn't vote, but sunday, monday, or tuesday evenings are good to go for me. if it's gonna be sundays, start it after the superbowl!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't do much chatting on line. My typing/spelling sucks so i usually wind up behind the conversation. You guys decide when it gonna be and I'll pop in from time to time.

I did vote PM since i do not work with a computer during the day time hours.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

when is the superbowl?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

feb 1st i think.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

okie dokie -

Our first Sunday chat will be scheduled the Sunday following the superbowl
No set topic - every can get to know each other.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

That better not interfere with my Nascar!!!! lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.
well i'll be in there every sunday 7-8pm CST. i'll keep showing up till everyone else does and it becomes a regular thing. 

So if you dont have anything to do, stop by chat tomorrow night (Feb 1st)


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dang. forgot about this(again). we need a signup form to opt for text/email reminders!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I've added it to the calendar.
Here'a a link to the calendar. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/calendar.php?c=1
Click on a Sunday chat event. You will see on the upper right Request Event Reminder
CLick that and you can get a reminder ahead of time.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

winner


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

This site is FULL of WIN!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

come one, come all! sunday chat is now in session.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we'll try again next sunday. We might eventually get it going with a lively bunch.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll be there now that I have a compture that doesn't get freaked out by the chat room.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

well i was a day late. didnt know about it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. 

The event is in the calendar. If you go to the calendar and click on the event you can get a reminder via email. Mine comes via email every week a couple hours before the event.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

me too --^


----------

